# Network Acces Code



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi all I have purchased a second hand PS2 minus the network code, does anyone know how I can register my PS2 or how I can access a code to register for online gaming.
Thanks RobA3


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

http://uk.playstation.com/registration/


----------

